# rebuild



## peter mackay (Dec 20, 2020)

can not find where this piece goes pictures will tell all see if anybody can help me took pictures when I stripped it down but can't see it


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue. Maybe Bob Driver knows.


----------



## peter mackay (Dec 20, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not a clue. Maybe Bob Driver knows.


will start putting it all together this week will send pics thanks for replying


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like a guard of some sort, it's pitted like it has been sprayed with debris. Maybe this diagram would help.




__





MTD Lawn tractors RH 115 B 13AC458C600 (2003) Mowing deck C (30/76cm) Spareparts







www.motoruf.com


----------



## peter mackay (Dec 20, 2020)

pogobill said:


> It looks like a guard of some sort, it's pitted like it has been sprayed with debris. Maybe this diagram would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was on that site you are one didget out e it is a Edeck but thanks i think you are right it is a guard and the paint is still shine on it no rust the silver paint that is on it was me thanks peter


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have a look around the exhaust pipe and muffler, it looks like a heat shield, look for a one screw hole where this might mount.


----------



## pmackay964 (9 mo ago)

peter mackay said:


> can not find where this piece goes pictures will tell all see if anybody can help me took pictures when I stripped it down but can't see it
> View attachment 78471
> View attachment 78470
> View attachment 78471
> ...


still have not found where the black guard goes yet so to another problem i had i bought mower at a sale for £80 it was stripped down deck was off but was complete so changed oil took off the flywheel alternator cleaned all parts and coil carb strip down put it back and started first time sounds a good running engine B&S 12.5 hp next problem the plastic rear delivery chute it is in two pieces the first piece that slides on to the beck was giving me a nightmare two bloody days later found the problem the last owner put on the varispeed JOCKEY pulley wrong way was mounted in front of axel instead of the rear of axel i shootblasted deck welded new guides on deck for plastic chute steering sprocket teeth was well worn and slipping the shaft and sprocket is one piece £70 no way so i welded the teeth and dressed them up with my dremmel works great only took about one hour i was a agri engineer retired 8yrs now


----------

